# which plainer?



## xplorx4 (Oct 17, 2008)

I am in the market for a plainer and need to keep the cost down. I have been looking at the DeWalt 735 (649.00) vs the Ridgid r4330 (369.00). The cost difference is about 280.00 at HD. Is the DW really worth that much more than the Ridgid? I am new to wood working, sort of. I like Ridgid tool, have the r 3650 table saw and the r2930 router. I also have DW tools and like them also. Just wondering. The Xplorx4 is because I also am into 4 wheelin when and where I can.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I like the Delta personally. I'm a fan of Ridgid as well (i have a number of their drills and a couple air nailers), but their woodworking tools aren't quite up there with Delta, Jet, Powermatic, etc.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I also like the Delta. Mine is near 20 years old I think.
got it used in the early 90's.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Craftsman Professional 13 in. Bench Top...
You Pay: $449.99 








Craftsman Professional 13 in. 3-Blade...
You Pay: $529.99 


If you are trying to keep the costs down you may want to look at these two Craftsman planers. I have many Craftsman power tools that have provided very excellent usage over the years.

The DeWalt has a slightly higher speed (10,000 vs 8,000 rpms) and the Craftsman $449 model only has two blades. Neither Craftsman has the two speed feed of the DeWalt. 

George


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

This subject has been repeatedly hammered over in the forums. Look at that Ridgid and how the owners like them. That is one of the most well regarded planers by the owners. I have used one before I bought my Ryobi, I wish I had spent more and bought the Ridgid...

As far as Ridgid Woodworking tools not being up to par... That is pure Barbara Streisand... And in fact, price point for price point, I would MUCH rather have the Ridgid product than the Delta in a similar price point. (Say the Ridgid planer vs. the Delta Shopmaster planer)... 

Just remember, opinions are like belly buttons, everyone's got one...


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have the R4330 and love it!!
Unlike some, I actually own it and can't find a reason for a cutterhead lock, which seems to be the only reason some people won't like it. 
With a little care in setup and use, there is no snipe problems and the dust collection seems to be great.
IMHO I would not spend big bucks just so I could say "I have a cutterhead lock", or have to either buy or build tables to use with it.
And , lifetime warranty!
Just my 2 cents.:yes:


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

I had the Rigid and it didnt hold up for my intended purpose and getting replacment blades was next to impossible. I took it back after two weeks of frustration. 

I stepped up to the Delta 15" planer and could not be happier.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

dbhost said:


> As far as Ridgid Woodworking tools not being up to par... That is pure Barbara Streisand... And in fact, price point for price point, I would MUCH rather have the Ridgid product than the Delta in a similar price point. (Say the Ridgid planer vs. the Delta Shopmaster planer)


Nothing wrong with that opinion, you're entitled to it. Like I said, I have some ridgid tools and like them a lot. Compared to competitors' machines however, they cut features normally associated with high quality tools to keep the price down. For examples...

My Ridgid drum/belt sander has a plastic housing and a cast magnesium table. It works fine, but it is cheaply built. Jet, Powermatic, Delta, and others have metal housings and ground cast iron tables. I bought it used for a song, but would have never purchased it new due to the materials they used to make it.
The Ridgid table saw is nice and has a good reputation, but portions of its table are webbed castings instead of solid ground castings. I have never seen a Ridgid table saw with ground cast extensions. To me, that is a cut corner. However, in the same price point, Jet and Delta contractor saws have stamped extensions.
If they'd focus more on making heavy duty machines I'd have more Ridgid woodworking-specific machinery in my shop for sure. I don't feel that they're focusing their efforts on selling to cabinet shops, woodworking shops, or woodworkers that appreciate very solid higher-end machines. If they were, you'd see a Ridgid cabinet saw, dedicated mortiser, drum sander, heavier/larger jointer, etc. I don't doubt their quality or reliability...Based on having a number of their tools...Their woodworking machines just aren't my preference.

I like their prices though. :yes: Can't afford Powermatic's!


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a simple Dewalt planer, and although it works I am considering moving up here in the near future. I want a heavier Grizzly 15" or more of an industrial planer. Even though my 12" unit works now it would barely handle even a 10" board without being very light passes. I know the bigger units are expensive but I have scene some reasonable priced units on Craigs List. Of coarse that has a lot to do with how long you plan on being in the hobby. If your considering the 735 I would bump up and buy a cast iron unit, just my .02


Speaking of Craigs List look at this deal
http://louisville.craigslist.org/tls/913670297.html


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> The Ridgid table saw is nice and has a good reputation, but portions of its table are webbed castings instead of solid ground castings. I have never seen a Ridgid table saw with ground cast extensions. To me, that is a cut corner. However, in the same price point, Jet and Delta contractor saws have stamped extensions.


I have been wondering about this for a while. What does it matter if the castings are webbed as long as its flat and sturdy? Also why is cast iron better than another material?


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Cast iron is heavy and pretty dimensionally stable. Weight is a benefit if you ask me. 

I see no advantage to webbing the table as opposed to a solid table. 

Plus, a webbed table is a pretty useless work surface for anything besides table saw use. I don't know about you, but I use my table saw's surface for all sorts of tasks.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

If what you are refering to when you say "web" is like a grate and the table has square holes in it then I agree. 

I own the Rigid TS3660 and on the underside of the table there is web-like reinforcement but the top is solid. I was assuming that that was what you were talking about which was why I asked.

I also agree with the weight factor but I think "dimensionally stable" was the answer I was looking for.

Thanks,


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Nate1778 said:


> I have a simple Dewalt planer, and although it works I am considering moving up here in the near future. I want a heavier Grizzly 15" or more of an industrial planer. Even though my 12" unit works now it would barely handle even a 10" board without being very light passes. I know the bigger units are expensive but I have scene some reasonable priced units on Craigs List. Of coarse that has a lot to do with how long you plan on being in the hobby. If your considering the 735 I would bump up and buy a cast iron unit, just my .02
> 
> 
> Speaking of Craigs List look at this deal
> http://louisville.craigslist.org/tls/913670297.html


 
I wish I had a spare $750. You said you want a 15" how bout a 20"
http://greensboro.craigslist.org/tls/913918945.html

Long drive though...


----------



## woodchuck1954 (Nov 11, 2008)

Economics is the most important issue when it comes to tool buying. If we all had money trees in our yards, we would all have 5000 square foot shops, full of top of the line tools that even Norm would envy. But, we must be practical. My thirty year old Delta 540 planer is on its last legs, When I bought it,the only other choices were the 10" or 12" Ryobi machines or expensive pro 220v units. I probably paid around $300 for the no frills Delta, thirty years ago. 

To get good results out of a no-frills machine takes experienced techniques. I learned by lifting the weight of the stock being planed, first on the in-feed side. when you reach the half way point, move to the out feed end and lift the weight of the stock, off the tables and that results in far less snipe. But, you also need to be patient with the results. The snipe that you do get is really not that big of deal. Its only on the last six inches of each end. You can easily belt sand to remove the minimal snipe or you can plan on cutting it off, after planing. Having a shop-built planer table, with infeed and outfeed extensions is another alternative.

My personal conclusion is to buy as cheap as possible. To me, having the extra bells and whistles, on machines that can add $200 to $400 more, on the purchase is just not worth it. If you are building furniture, cabinets or whatever and want high quality results, you are going to need sanding, no matter what. Just remember to do all the sanding BEFORE you make the final cuts on anything, otherwise you are going to end up with loose joints. To replace my old Delta-no-frills planer, I'm going to buy the 13 incher from Ryobi. They all have fifteen amp motors, it got decent reviews in a magazine comparison test, I believe it was "Fine Woodworking" and it has good dust collecting, with a D.C. It costs around $200 or you can even get it cheaper if you buy one thats Re-Conditioned.

But, if you do have one of those money trees, then I guess we are all wasting space, in this forum.

Woodchuck1954
"A legend in his own mind"


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Going to pick up the previously posted 735 for $300. will sell my current Dewalt for ~$150. That would mean the total paid for the 735 ~$150 . Sorry but a gloat was in order. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Follow through gloat, Planer was as advertised, perfect shape. I now have an older Dewalt planer for sale..........Craigs List rocks!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

